# Salli Rhinestone Machine



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about these machines? Does anyone have one? I am just trying to do some research and any help is appreciate.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Salli Rhinestone Machine The company is out of Korea. I saw them at FESPA back in 2010 and held on to their information for when I was in the market for a machine. When I was in Korea I was given a demo and it really is a nice and fast machine that would make cranking out transfers a breeze. The machine I saw was a six color machine that had a max design size of 15x15 if I remember correctly, and it used a air compressor. The software for it looks like it's from the Signlab family but I am not really sure on that. 
I would have to find the paperwork I brought back with me to give you a price range as I don't want to misquote the price but it was not cheap. If I put my hands on it I will PM you with that information.

Hope this helps!
Katrina


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. 
I am hoping someone in the us or uk has one that would be willing to talk to me about the machine.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

They had a machine at the ISS show in long beach but I'm pretty sure they had problems. They have said that it was a part problem and it works good now. I have only looked at the videos and the tech info but I'm always afraid to buy the first version of a new machine. The First version of the cams was ok but when they brought out the second generation it was so much better. As of last month they still didn't have anyone the was running the machine in the US. It uses Hotfix Era HotFix Stone ERA rhinestone design software

Not much but hope this helps.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you both for your replies. It seems for me one of the important things is some customer support and peer support too. It is a great looking machine and very fast, but my Asian language skills are beyond poor.


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

If anyone has questions about the Salli Rhinestone Machine we have one currently and use it all day to make custom rhinestone transfers, it's super fast at 300 pcs per minute. If you're local you can come by and watch it in action, we're in Anaheim, CA


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting this information. Unfortunately SALLI would not give us your information 5 weeks ago so we could have a conversation. We ended up mading some other choices. I will certainly keep this information for later use and hope others find it helpful.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Heat Press Inc. - Anaheim, CA. is the US distributor for Salli. They should be able to answer any questions.


----------



## cheerstix (Dec 10, 2015)

i bought one of these machines and they are really a piece of crap. the error rate ranges from 10%-25% depending on the stone size. they advertise 0% error rate but that is only if you use their low quality stones. the after sales support from the original korean supplier leaves any distributor at a distinct disadvantage and in the end the machine is useless.


----------



## DBrightwell (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a Salli also. You are correct but at an advantage because my machine has never run at all. I have been fighting for 3 years now. Service reps have come and not fixed it, Mel from Korea came and had to order new parts. It never ran. They were going to take it back at one point but never sent a crate, then someone else called me and said that the machine at this point is 2 years old and they didn't want it. Now a new tech is working on it. DO NOT BUY A SALLI. I am trying to find any other Salli owners at all. Please contact me at [email protected] please and let me know any experiences you have had. I am at the end of my rope. It is too expensive to use as a boat anchor! Please help!


----------

